
Find people in ww1 from near you - vinnyglennon
https://astreetnearyou.org
======
new_guy
Amazing!

Over 10,000 from my local area.

I tried this earlier [https://www.cwgc.org/](https://www.cwgc.org/) it lets
you search by name but there were too many results with my name to know if
they were related to me in anyway though!

